# Show or Working cocker



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning All 

First post from me so I'm hoping it in the right place.

I started my long search for a cockerpoo puppy about a month ago now and one of my biggest stumbling blocks is not knowing which type of cocker I should be looking for. Is there any body out there that can answer a couple of questions.

First is there much difference in the appearance of a cockerpoo that has been bred with either Show or working Cocker. 

Second is the temperament different with the two types. 

Third, can anybody recommend a good breeder in the North West.

I love the cockerpoo's they are just the most gorgeous dog I've ever seen and I'm really looking forward to finally getting one. 

I do want a lively dog but not necessarily one that is totally mad and hyper.

Thanks any help is much appreciated

Louise


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't answer most of your questions as I only have experience of mine. I wanted a show cocker cross simply because I like show cockers and I thought they might have a calmer temperament.

As it turned out I went to look at some cockapoo puppies from a recommended breeder and I had forgotten to ask whether they were working cocker or show cocker before I went. I saw the puppies, fell in love with mine and then discovered he was a working cocker cross. But I didn't care! I have to say he is a very chilled out puppy and everyone comments on how docile he is.

Good luck with your search and I hope someone comes along who can answer your questions.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

There is some debate over whether working cockers need more exercise. With regards to looks, even going by the parents you cant guarantee anything, so I would suggest you look at both breeds and see what the general appearance looks like. There are also lots of poo photos in the gallery here!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just to point out that poodles are active dogs in their own right and all young dogs love love love to have lots of fun running, jumping, zooming, chasing and doodle dashing - but that is part of why they are so lovely.
Check out the Then and Now thread in Cockapoo Pictures section, for lots of pics of the different crosses and how they grow and change.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Both are a lovely mix ... both can be lively or chilled out  and as Marzi said poodles differ too  

Enjoy your search and of course your puppy when you meet him or her xxx


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, I have just spent ages looking through all those photos, I'm still none the wiser they are all lovely and so different. Its like putting your hand into a pick and mix, you dont know what your going to get! They all change so much. I'll be patient a little while longer while I carry on searching.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They are all lovely .. just find a nice breeder and enjoy the search.. have in mind a colour and coat texture you desire and go from there  although that can all change when you see the puppies born .. ahh they are all so gorgeous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just to throw a spanner in the works .... What about an American cocker cross? We've just got our second pup ruby, who is american show cocker x toy poodle. Our first was show cocker x miniature poodle. One things for sure - which ever you choose, you will love you Cockapoo! And it will certainly be lively! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's not easy to decide what's best and there is no such thing as one is better than the other. Examine your lifestyle and and what you plan to offer the dog and base it on that. I have an American/Mini mix and an English Show/Mini mix and I love them both equally. I personally avoided an English working mix because I do believe true working dogs have more chasing prey instinct in their DNA and this is something I wanted to avoid. Just my personal opinion .


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie is an english show/miniature mix. We picked that for size and to avoid the possibility that working cockers needed more exercise.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

All cockapoos are lively I haven't met one that isn't! Mine are both from show cockers and are extremely active. They can outrun most other breeds, their best friends are a cocker and a boxer and they both tire long before mine do.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is pretty chilled at home but comes alive when we go for a walk. Obedient, more or less  on walks, ie she doesn't run off and listens most the time. I think a lot of cockapoo's a chilled at home, patiently waiting for the next walk. Millie is show cocker/miniature poodle and I chose her because the breeder said she breeds for temperament first and foremost. Sylml is the breeder in Lincolnshire.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes Julie, I think that's true. Mine are chilled at home. In fact they sleep most of the time at home and in between walks, except for when we all come home from work at different times and they have their little hyper time with each arrival!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Nellie is from a working cocker and at almost 4 months old she is very high energy. I walk her for 30 minutes in the morning and then a run in the woods or park off lead and then again in the evening for the same amount of exercise, if she doesn't get out in the evening she spends the evening bouncing on my head !! I'm sure the exercise level will increase as she will get older. Luckily I can put this time to her and love to be out all weather. 

I didn't give it a thought about the mum being show or cocker and fell in love with Nellie the moment I saw her. She is so affectionate, cuddly and my little shadow


----------

